# Warhammer Grafik wird bald viel besser



## Kryos (10. April 2008)

Die Grafikabteilung bei Warhammer hat sich gemeldet und zum Thema "alles in Warhammer sieht so flach und eintönig aus" Stellung bezogen. Sie erklären das bislang alle Beleuchtungseffekte der Umgebung inklusive Schatten der statischen Objekte, Reflektionen und anderes noch deaktiviert sind. Auch sind viele Animationen jetzt massiv verbessert worden. Wer Warhammer also momentan aufgrund der eher tristen Optik ablehnt, könnte bald sehr überrascht werden.

Quelle:
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...7706#post777706

Zitiert:
I have read many posts here concerning the visuals of WAR. There have been many praises. Thank you! There have been some criticisms. Thank you also. Everything we read here, at least in broad strokes, is digested and considered against our design and visual goals. The subject of this thread caught my attention in particular because it speaks to the status of where we are with WAR’s development. So first I will discuss a general point that has been echoed here before.



The visuals in WAR are a work in progress. I liken it to rendering CG movies, like the Incredibles or some of the great stuff Blur has done for us. When you watch a pre-lighting render, things just look flat. There are no shadows. There is no ambient occlusion. There is no atmospheric lighting. There is no real surface lighting. How does that relate to WAR? Well, many of the videos and screenshots we have released have been without even a first lighting bake, let along our final lighting pass, which we have never shown. You also have not seen specular maps on our terrains. We don't even have final skies, light balancing, or final light settings for our terrain shaders.



This means that you have seen visuals in varying degrees of finish depending upon how recently we worked on a zone. None of the environments we have shown you are in their full glory. The hard work of the team shows through despite being shy of complete. And that is where we are now. We are polishing, tweaking, and lightmapping like crazy and we will up until the very last stamp for gold. Until then, yes. Some stuff may look flat, or some animations may look jerky. Heck our lead animator and I finally had a moment of joy as one of the last animation system "quirks" that was making the motions look staccato and choppy was finally fixed. Huray!

In terms of visual variety, I believe we have a diverse palette of environments from ancient forests and eldritch swamps to a huge, gothic city floating over a swirling, Chaotic Abyss. With that said, even now we are working on more cool, signiture landmarks for the zones. I believe anyone browsing our material in depth will agree there is a lot there to enjoy.

So by all means continue dialoguing about what you see, let us know what you like and what you don't, and stay tuned for some more finalized shots.


Thanks!


----------



## InTheEnd (10. April 2008)

Cool wenn es dazu noch Bilder geben würde wäre es super


----------



## Grimmrog (10. April 2008)

Ja aber nicht zu viel aufdrehen, sonst kann ichs am Ende gar nicht spielen, das wär nicht so gut.

Aber schön, daß die Meckerer dann weniger zu meckern haben XD


----------



## waven (10. April 2008)

Etwas anderes war auch nicht zu erwarten.

Die Grafik soll sich in etwa an die von LotRo anlegen und etwas mehr auf realistik abzielen. (Wassereffekte, Lichteinfall, ...)


----------



## Malarki@buffed (10. April 2008)

waven schrieb:


> Etwas anderes war auch nicht zu erwarten.
> 
> Die Grafik soll sich in etwa an die von LotRo anlegen und etwas mehr auf realistik abzielen. (Wassereffekte, Lichteinfall, ...)




So sollte es meiner Meinung auch sein, finde die Grafik von LotRo toll.
Wirklich Atmosphärisch und fesselnd. Aber da WAR ja noch mehr auf Realismus
setzt und sogar noch n gutes Stück später rauskommt als LotRo können
wir uns bestimmt auf eine Grafikpracht freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. April 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> So sollte es meiner Meinung auch sein, finde die Grafik von LotRo toll.
> Wirklich Atmosphärisch und fesselnd. Aber da WAR ja noch mehr auf Realismus
> setzt und sogar noch n gutes Stück später rauskommt als LotRo können
> wir uns bestimmt auf eine Grafikpracht freuen
> ...


auf ein großes grafikspektakel würd ich nicht unbedingt hoffen. musst halt die rvr-kämpfe mit in betracht ziehen. wenn dein pc hunderte von stark detaillierten characktermodellen berechnen muss, kann es doch schon ziemlich ruckeln


----------



## Kryos (10. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> auf ein großes grafikspektakel würd ich nicht unbedingt hoffen. musst halt die rvr-kämpfe mit in betracht ziehen. wenn dein pc hunderte von stark detaillierten characktermodellen berechnen muss, kann es doch schon ziemlich ruckeln



Das hängt von deiner Grafikkarte ab. Wenn die nicht genug Fillrate für sowas hat, schaltet man halt die Details bischen runter. Aber die Möglichkeit für Skulltrail-PC User die volle Optik auszufahren sollte heute schon gegeben sein. Muss ja nicht jeder voll nutzen.


----------



## froost @ka ... (11. April 2008)

Hoffentlich haben sich jetzt mal ein paar beruhigt von wegen Grafik is mies etc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long Gude nacht


----------



## Mardoo (11. April 2008)

so viel bessere grafik wirds ned geben, is ja immerhin die DAoC engine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sprich sehr Prozessorlastig weil die Engine einfach nur kacke is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im moment siehts so aus als wär das SI Grafik, ich hoff ma die machen wenigstens Cata Grafik rein 0o


----------



## Kryos (11. April 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> so viel bessere grafik wirds ned geben, is ja immerhin die DAoC engine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*hust*bullshit*hust*
Warhammer Online verwendet die gleiche Grafikengine von The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion.
Das Ding nennt sich Gamebryo und wird z.B. auch in Fallout 3 verwendet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamebryo

Also, erstmal informieren, dann schreiben und nicht so einen Käse verzapfen, kkthxbye


----------



## Heckser (11. April 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> *hust*bullshit*hust*
> Warhammer Online verwendet die gleiche Grafikengine von The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion.
> Das Ding nennt sich Gamebryo und wird z.B. auch in Fallout 3 verwendet.
> 
> ...




hi erstma,

beide spiele sind haben die gamebryo engine also oblivion und daoc 

greets Heckser


----------



## Kryos (11. April 2008)

Heckser schrieb:


> hi erstma,
> beide spiele sind haben die gamebryo engine also oblivion und daoc
> greets Heckser



und was soll diese Aussage jetzt für einen Punkt haben? 

Die Aussage von Mardoo, dass die Grafik nicht viel besser werden wird, weil es die 3D Engine von DAOC verwendet, ist schlicht und ergreifend Unfug. Gamebryo ist eine 3D Engine und Entwicklerumgebung welche auch für sehr grafiklastige und optisch sehr beeindruckende Titel (wie halt Oblivion und Fallout3) zum Einsatz kommt. Sein Kommentar zeugt von einem deutlichen Informationsdefizit oder einer undurchdacht vorschnellen Schlußfolgerung.

Als DAOC rauskam war die Grafik für ein MMO recht gut. DAOC erschien August 2001 in USA. Das Spiel ist also jetzt fast 7 Jahre alt. Die damalige Version der Gamebryo Engine war logischerweise nicht auf dem Stand von 2008. Damals erschien Max Payne als Offline Singleplayerspiel und dessen Grafik ist heute auch veraltet.


----------



## Sin (11. April 2008)

Wär gut, wenn die Grafik wie bei Lotro beim darstellen von vielen Spielern/npc dann automatisch herunter skaliert, damit Leistungsschwache Rechner nicht in die Knie gezwungen werden.


----------



## Mikokami (11. April 2008)

Ich bin mal sehr gespannt umwieviel besser die volle Grafikpracht in Warhammer Online ist als die, in den momentan zu sehenden Videos. Ich glaube aber kaum dass die WAR Realistik an die von AoC rankommt.


----------



## RealGeiZt (11. April 2008)

Hi,

ich finde die Grafik eigentlich nicht schlecht, zumindest in diesem Video kann man nicht meckern. Klar muss noch was gemacht werden, es hat mir aber jetzt schon gefallen. Aber seht selbst wenn ihr wollt. Hier!

Wenn ich gute Grafik will spiele ich Call of Duty oder Crysis.


----------



## Kryos (11. April 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Ich bin mal sehr gespannt umwieviel besser die volle Grafikpracht in Warhammer Online ist als die, in den momentan zu sehenden Videos. Ich glaube aber kaum dass die WAR Realistik an die von AoC rankommt.




An AoC wirds nicht rankommen weil es sonst unspielbar wäre wenn im RvR mal was los ist. AoC läd ständig nach, jedes Gebäude betreten bedeutet nachladen, in der Landschaft wird ständig nachgeladen. AoC hat eine Grafikengine die eigentlich für ein Singleplayerspiel gedacht ist. Ich will nicht wissen was für ne Diashow es wird wenn in AoC mal 200 Spieler um eine Burg kämpfen...


----------



## Nevad (11. April 2008)

sauber,da freu ich mich =)


----------



## Kryos (11. April 2008)

RealGeiZt schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich finde die Grafik eigentlich nicht schlecht, zumindest in diesem Video kann man nicht meckern. Klar muss noch was gemacht werden, es hat mir aber jetzt schon gefallen. Aber seht selbst wenn ihr wollt. Hier!
> Wenn ich gute Grafik will spiele ich Call of Duty oder Crysis.



Das Entwicklerteam arbeitet sich bei der Grafik so wie der Spieler vor. Sprich zuerst optimieren sie die Startzone und arbeiten sich dann bis zum Endgamebereich vor (Ausnahme Hauptstädte). Die ganzen Messevideos wie das gelinkte wo War sehr viel hübscher aussieht als auf den meinsten Screenshots sind genau aus dem Startgebiet. Alle Grafikobjekte sind dort drin. Trotzdem ist die Grafik dort auch nicht fertig weil die ganzen Beleuchtungseffekte fehlen (Bäume werfen keine Schatten auf den Boden, es gibt keine Glanzeffekte, Spiegelungen fehlen etc.). Wem also diese Videos bereits optisch zusagen der wird noch staunen um wieviel besser das Ganze mit Schattierungen aussehen wird.


----------



## Sytranuss (11. April 2008)

Ganz ehrlich: Die Grafik von WAR hat zumindest die Potenz wirklich gut zu werden! Die Gamebryo Engine bietet einen wunderbaren Spielplatz für Grafiker und ist extremst Leistungsfähig (ja ich weis, das war nicht immer so). Ich denke, dass WAR sich nicht vor AoC verstecken werden muss, weil die momentanen Beispiele mir einfach von der Plastik wesentlich besser gefallen, als vergleichbare AoC Screens.


----------



## rela (11. April 2008)

Die grafik soll gut sein und  spiele sollen besser werden und ist wurscht was andere spiele sind und waren und go go go jungs arbeitet und macht was draus.


----------



## jabor (11. April 2008)

für mich is die grafik nebensache auserdem sieht die doch schon ordentlich aus, sie sollten lieber nochn bisschen an den kampfanimationen arbeiten, die sehen immoment noch ziemlich stumpf aus (ok es is ja die beta, kann ja sein dass es in der richtigen version schon viel besser aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kryos (11. April 2008)

jabor schrieb:


> für mich is die grafik nebensache auserdem sieht die doch schon ordentlich aus, sie sollten lieber nochn bisschen an den kampfanimationen arbeiten, die sehen immoment noch ziemlich stumpf aus (ok es is ja die beta, kann ja sein dass es in der richtigen version schon viel besser aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Heck our lead animator and I finally had a moment of joy as one of the last animation system "quirks" that was making the motions look staccato and choppy was finally fixed. Huray!"

Da schreibt er doch das die Animationen jetzt nicht mehr Stakkatomäßig abgehackt wirken wie vorher und anderen Animationsfehler behoben wurden. 

Ich persönlich hoffe das die Gegner auf Schläge so direkt sichtbar reagieren werden wie die Gegner in WoW. In LotR und War Beta schlägt man z.B. mit dem Schwert und der Gegner verliert HP aber der Einschlag erzeugt keine Reaktion (zucken, ausweichbewegung oder sowas).


----------



## Larandera (11. April 2008)

ich hoffe das in war die kampfanimationen sehr dynamisch ablaufen.
je nach fähigkeit reagiert der gegner anders. 
vill viel progammier aufwand,aber ich glaube würde sich lohnen.

und bitte nicht wie in wow immer die gleiche animation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



draufhauen=ein zucken (wow ganz großes kino xD)
ausweichen= ein kleiner schritt oder duck auf ne andere seite(auch ganz tolles kino xD)
also,warhammer sollte nichts von wow nehmen.


----------



## Bawagrog (11. April 2008)

Ich freue mich auf tolle Grafik, die nicht zu viele recoucen schluckt. Aber für War würde ich sogar mienen Pc aufrüsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (11. April 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> ich hoffe das in war die kampfanimationen sehr dynamisch ablaufen.
> je nach fähigkeit reagiert der gegner anders.
> vill viel progammier aufwand,aber ich glaube würde sich lohnen.
> 
> ...



Momentan machen sie nicht mal das in War... das ist das einzige was mich an War momentan stört. In LotR isses nämlich genauso. Da hat man gar nicht das Gefühl zu kämpfen sondern Schattenboxen zu machen.


----------



## Targuss (11. April 2008)

Schreib das ganze doch als User-News!


----------



## Tikume (11. April 2008)

Es ist ja keine News, die Info gibt es schon seit Monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Derzeit sieht Warhammer wirklich etwas übel aus, aber selbst Daoc sieht derzeit noch richtig gut aus und Warhammer wird dem sicher nicht nachstehen später. Um die Grafikqualität mache ich mir keine Sorgen, mehr um das Gameplay.


----------



## EvilChris (12. April 2008)

Herrlich wie alle immer an der Grafik rummeckern. Schaut Euch mal WoW an kurz bevor es released wurde:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NZr0nclFSA0

Da wurde auch noch einiges an Polishing vorgenommen. Die Animationen, die Texturen und die das ganze Beleuchtungssystem sind entweder noch nicht implementiert oder nur Platzhalter. EA Mythic stapelt eben sehr tief anstatt gleich mit offenen Karten zu spielen.

Zu AoC: Es wird ein Flopp werden wie jedes andere "Liebhaber"-Spiel bisher...

DDO (14 Tage Trial): kein Kommentar... einfach grottig!

HdRO (2 Monate gespielt): Nicht jeder Herr der Ringe Fan spielt auch MMO's, diese Rechnung ging leider nicht auf. Zudem fehlt ein vernünftiges PvP-System was Absechslung schaffen würde. den Film nachzuspielen ist für viele einfach eher unspannend.

Tabula Rasa (Beta Tester): Laut GameStar wurden in Deutschland nur rund 5.000 Einheiten abgesetzt. Garriot sollte in den Ruhestand gehen. Für mich ist TR ein Solospieler Game.

Vanguard (Beta Tester): Ein Spiel aus dem Nichts heraus ohne eine gewisse Fanbase kann nichts werden, auch ein halbes Jahr Entwicklungszeit hätten da nichts mehr geholfen.

Age of Conan (Beta Tester): Wen soll das Spiel denn ansprechen? Die Hardcore Arnie Fans aus den 80er Jahren welche die zwei B-Movies gut fanden? Dem Spiel fehlt es so ziemlich an allem. Es sieht (subjektiv) vielleicht gut aus, aber es fehlt absolut an Tiefgang. Glaubt mir, ich weiss wovon ich spreche... leider. Habe mir selbst viel von dem Spiel erhofft.

Spellborn (noch nicht gespielt): Selbes Problem wie bei Vanguard. Da steckt überhaupt nichts dahinter. Man kann sich nicht mal eben eine komplette MMO Welt ausdenken und entwickeln und dann darauf hoffen, dass es Kult wird wie die Welt von Warcraft oder von Warhammer. Da stecken teilweise 25 Jahre  Entwicklungszeit hinter der ganzen Welt.

AION (noch nicht gespielt): Eigentlich ganz gute Ansätze, nett anzuschauen und tolle Animationen. Leider wird das Spiel hierzulande am unzureichenden Support und der fehlenden Werbekampagne scheitern. Vielleicht wird es ja ein Insider-Tipp, aber Korea wird sich einen Scheiss um den europäischen Spielermarkt scheren.


----------



## alu9card (12. April 2008)

EvilChris schrieb:


> Herrlich wie alle immer an der Grafik rummeckern. Schaut Euch mal WoW an kurz bevor es released wurde:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NZr0nclFSA0
> 
> ...



HILFE!!!

das erste war-kiddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ne kein scheiss... 

aber ich findes es schade, anstatt infos über WAR zu schreiben, andere MMO zu vermiesen, das kennen wir schon von WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


zum topic: ich glaube auch dass die grafic verbessert wird, es ist noch die beta usw... Kryos hat bereits alles gesagt, was gesagt werden sollte...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (12. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Um die Grafikqualität mache ich mir keine Sorgen, mehr um das Gameplay.



Das hört sich ja nicht grade gut an. Hoff doch mal, das Gameplay taugt was. Will nicht umsonst so lange warten müssen.^^


----------



## DarkPerson (12. April 2008)

Also, ich kan nur sagen das die Grafik wesentlich besser wird, weil es nach jeder beta so ist, ich war z.b. bei der HG:L beta dabei und die Grafik hat sich zum Release wesentlich verbessert.

Mfg Dark

Ps: Ich bleibe allerdings WoW treu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich denke um das Gameplay muss man sich keine sorgen machen, da: Schlechtes Gameplay = wenig Spieler = keine Einnahmen = Lizenzentzug, glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## Larandera (12. April 2008)

gut das ich WoW nie in der beta gespielt habe oO

wen ich das getan hätte,hätte ich es sicher erstmal keine 2.5 jahre gespielt^^

wen ich mir nun videos von WAR anschaue aus der beta, finde ich dennohc die WAR beta animationen schon schöner als die damalige WoW animationen^^

also,ich hoffe sie machen alles sehr dynamisch wie ich schon schrieb.

und,bei HDrO spielt man nicht den Film! man spielt die Bücher nach! (aber leider fehlt das PvP und die animationen sind, wie ich finde, nicht perfekt umgesetzt. aber dennoch,sehr großen wert auf detail wurde gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mikokami (12. April 2008)

Wäre schön wenn man vielleicht mal einen Blick auf ein max. Grafikdetail 6 Sekunden Video o.ä. von Warhammer Online werfen könnte.


Abschweifungen...



EvilChris schrieb:


> Zu AoC: Es wird ein Flopp werden wie jedes andere "Liebhaber"-Spiel bisher...
> 
> Age of Conan (Beta Tester): Wen soll das Spiel denn ansprechen? Die Hardcore Arnie Fans aus den 80er Jahren welche die zwei B-Movies gut fanden? Dem Spiel fehlt es so ziemlich an allem. Es sieht (subjektiv) vielleicht gut aus, aber es fehlt absolut an Tiefgang. Glaubt mir, ich weiss wovon ich spreche... leider. Habe mir selbst viel von dem Spiel erhofft.



Man soll nicht glauben wieviel Leute aus den 80er Jahren noch leben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von verschiedenen Seiten betrachtet, gibt es halt Spiele die wirklich nur als Spiel und Hobby taugen, und Spiele die auch als Lebensinhalt geeignet sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desweiteren sollte man auf Aussagen von Beta-Testern nix geben, die sind zum testen da nich zum Progagieren, weswegen es ja NDAs gibt.

Mal auf die menschliche Spezies bezogen würden wir nämlich aussterben, weil in den ersten 9 Monaten sieht ein Mensch auch nicht so anspruchsvoll aus, von seinen Können, Wissen und Charakter mal ganz zu schweigen. Aber dafür gibt es ja die Hersteller und das Umfeld (Community) die weitere Entwicklung beeinflußen können.


----------



## Sytranuss (12. April 2008)

Naja mal ehrlich: Wieso macht ihr euch zu diesem Zeitpunkt Sorgen um die Grafik? Es gibt so viele Spiele, die nicht besonders ansprechend aussehen und trotzdem haben sie teilweise riesige Anhängergruppen. Das Gameplay wird entscheiden wie gut WAR wird, und da sind sie auf einem guten Weg(zumindest für meinen Geschmack) also Ruhe bewaren und Tee trinken.


----------



## h4rb0 (12. April 2008)

Sytranuss schrieb:


> Naja mal ehrlich: Wieso macht ihr euch zu diesem Zeitpunkt Sorgen um die Grafik? Es gibt so viele Spiele, die nicht besonders ansprechend aussehen und trotzdem haben sie teilweise riesige Anhängergruppen. Das Gameplay wird entscheiden wie gut WAR wird, und da sind sie auf einem guten Weg(zumindest für meinen Geschmack) also Ruhe bewaren und Tee trinken.



Sehe ich auch so, WoW sieht auch nicht besoinders gut aus, weniogstens für mich da ich den Comic style hässlich finde und es is das erflogreichste MMO. EQ2 sah viel geiler aus als WOW aber es hat halt die Story und die Comunity gefehlt, WOW wurde durch warcraft 1 2 und 3 total gepusht und man hatte sich vorher shcon auf die Umsetzung der Story gefreut. Bei EQ2 war das nicht so obwohl das spiel Grafisch besser war und das Crafting system auch um einiges besser und anspruchsvoller aber für den Durchschnitt vllt. zu schwer. Und da hat es halt auch an Story und Comunity gefehlt, dasgleiche bei DDO, nagut da war es auch mangels des Deutschen Servers aber ich glaube in den USA kam das ganz gut an da es für D&D einfach nciht genug P&P spieler in Deutshcland gibt. Hätte man es mit Baldurs Gate verbunden und es dennoch mit D20 Regeln gemacht hät es vielleicht mehr spielr angezogen durch den Namen alleine. Naja also WAR hat schon eine Große und gute Comunity ohne (fast) ohne WOW Kiddis, und ne 25 Jahre alte Erfolgsgeschichte und haben natürlich die Werbetrommel gerührt mit innovativen Ideen obwohl es auch nciht mehr Table Top spieler in Deutshcland gibt als P&P Spielr würde ich behaupten. Naja werbung und Comunity is wichtig damit ein spiel erfolgreich wird wollte ich damit nur sagen ^^ Und das hat WAR!!!! MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraldorin (13. April 2008)

Ist schon irgendwo bekanntgegeben worden, ob Warhammer Online SLI-Systeme unterstützen wird? WOW unterstütz es ja leider nicht.


----------



## X-mon (13. April 2008)

ich fands bis jetzt eigentlich nur schlecht das mir so n paar sachen am boden gefehlt haben zb. Gras oder Büsche die zwar nicht zum spiel bei tragen aber die optik stark auflockern da sie dem gelände einen eigenen chrakter gibt und es nicht so platt und inhalts los aussieht


----------



## Tikume (13. April 2008)

EvilChris schrieb:


> DDO (14 Tage Trial): kein Kommentar... einfach grottig!



Ich hab DDO ein paar Monate gespielt und es ist sicherlich nicht grottig. Man muss halt verstehen dass es ein Gruppenspiel ist.
Wer nur am Hafen war hat nichts vom Spiel gesehen.


----------



## jabor (13. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hab DDO ein paar Monate gespielt und es ist sicherlich nicht grottig. Man muss halt verstehen dass es ein Gruppenspiel ist.
> Wer nur am Hafen war hat nichts vom Spiel gesehen.


ich hab auch die trial- version ausprobiert und muss sagen, so schlecht wars eigentlich nich, aber irgendwie nicht mein fall, deswegen hab ichs schnell wieder gelassen...


----------



## Tikume (13. April 2008)

Der Reiz an DDO ist einfach mit einer Gruppe Dungeons voller fieser Überraschungen zu bewältigen die eben noch keiner kennt (anders als in Wow wo sich ohne Guide keiner in eine Instanz traut).
Dazu hast Du viele hochinteressante Spielsysteme aus Dungeons & Dragons die das so hochinteressant machen.


----------



## EvilChris (15. April 2008)

Das ist in der Tat hochinteressant...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (15. April 2008)

X-mon schrieb:


> ich fands bis jetzt eigentlich nur schlecht das mir so n paar sachen am boden gefehlt haben zb. Gras oder Büsche die zwar nicht zum spiel bei tragen aber die optik stark auflockern da sie dem gelände einen eigenen chrakter gibt und es nicht so platt und inhalts los aussieht



Sieht das nicht detailiert genug aus? Bedenke, die Beleuchtung (Schattenwurf der Objekte) ist noch nicht drin...


----------



## Mikokami (16. April 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Sieht das nicht detailiert genug aus? Bedenke, die Beleuchtung (Schattenwurf der Objekte) ist noch nicht drin...



Die Bäume sind in 3D und die Gräserhaufen scheinbar auch, was natürlich viel detailreicher ist als in WoW, jedoch das Gelände an sich und diese Einheitsbodentextur wirken nicht gerade sehr stimmig, desweiteren hängt da etwas Gras ein wenig in der Luft. Ich habs mal rot makiert und wenn man es vergrößert sieht man es sehr gut, aber schaut selbst.

Jedoch gut das sie noch ca. 6 Monate Zeit haben all das zu verbessern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

